# Replacing 10 spd BB bearings, worth upgrading?



## TomFL (Jul 7, 2003)

Time to replace the outboard BB bearings on the DA setup and wondered if anyone has replaced them with an upgraded bearing or even ceramic and noticed a decrease in drag over the stock DA bearings?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

IMO its not worth it at all.


----------

